# Transschwarzwald abgesagt !!?!!



## dirk f. (26. Juli 2005)

Folgende Info habe ich eben (18:49) per email erhalten:

Da braucht man glaube ich nicht mehr viel zu sagen.

Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht und sauer! Ich habe meine gesamte Saison- und Urlaubsplanung auf dieses Event ausgerichtet.

_- Vorabinformation per Email -


Liebe Radsport-Freunde,

leider haben wir heute für alle, die am Vaude Trans Schwarzwald teilnehmen wollten, keine guten Nachrichten. Mit großem Bedauern müssen wir das für die Zeit vom 02. bis 06. August 2005 geplante Mountainbike Etappenrennen kurzfristig absagen.

Vor wenigen Stunden haben wir von der Stadt Villingen-Schwenningen, die als zuständige Genehmigungsbehörde gilt, erfahren, dass keine Genehmigung für die geplante Strecke erfolgen wird. Trotz aller Bemühungen war es uns leider unmöglich sämtliche Auflagen der Behörden zu erfüllen. 
Uns bleibt nun bedauerlicherweise keine andere Möglichkeit, als die diesjährige Premiere, einer Veranstaltung von dessen möglichen Erfolg wir nach wie vor überzeugt sind, kurzfristig abzusagen. Wir können nun nur noch versichern: Es tut uns leid - wir bitten alle Teilnehmer um Verständnis!

Wegen der bereits bezahlten Teilnehmergebühren und deren Rückerstattung, werden wir uns bis zum 3. August 2005 auf dem Postweg an alle Betroffenen wenden. Wir bitten um Verständnis, dass wir zunächst ein paar Tage Zeit brauchen, um alles in die Wege zu leiten - Vielen Dank!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kai Sauser_


----------



## Der böse Wolf (26. Juli 2005)

Das ist ja wirklich sch$$$e.   Ich habe mir auch überlegt, ob ich den Trans-Schwarzwald mitfahren soll, habe mich aber dann für das 24h Rennen in Duisburg entschieden. Da habe ich wohl Glück gehabt.   Ich finde es nur unter aller Kanone, da 5 Tage vor dem Rennen mit rauszurücken. Ist ja wohl keine neue Situation, daß sie noch keine Genehmigung hatten. Ich glaube nicht, daß Herr Sauser sich mit höherer Gewalt rausreden kann. Ich würde wenigstens einen Ersatz für meinen unnötig genommenen Urlaub verlangen. Den kann man selten innerhalb von drei Tagen mal eben wieder absagen.
Schade wäre eine schöne Vorbereitung auf ne Transalp gewesen.

Grüße und Kopf hoch,

Der böse Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (26. Juli 2005)

Tja - hab's doch gleich gesagt, dass die Veranstaltung nix wird.  
Anstatt klein anzufangen und sich einen Ruf aufzubauen, wollten die gleich
von Anfang an Kult sein und das geht halt nicht.  

Mein Tip an die Teilnehmer: nehmt das gesparte Geld und fahrt noch 
5 Marathons und 5 XC-Rennen dieses Jahr. 

Thb


----------



## Woody (26. Juli 2005)

sollte man sich wirklich überlegen, ob man sich zusammentun soll und juristisch vorgeht    

ich warte mal den angekündigten "postweg" ab und dann entscheide ich mich, ob ich da nen anwalt einschalte!!

glaube, daß der wahre grund ein anderer ist - das mit der streckengenehmigung glaube ich nie und nimmer. das wäre pfusch auf höchster ebene. wahrscheinlich haben die zuwenig teilnehmer    

woody


----------



## rex (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo, wir sind auch ziemlich enttäuscht, einfach unglaublich das ganze!!

Ich vermute auch zuwenig Teilnehmer!!

wir kriegen wir unser Geld wieder und was macht man mit den bestellten Ubernachtungen???


----------



## duffner (26. Juli 2005)

Woody schrieb:
			
		

> glaube, daß der wahre grund ein anderer ist - das mit der streckengenehmigung glaube ich nie und nimmer. das wäre pfusch auf höchster ebene. wahrscheinlich haben die zuwenig teilnehmer
> woody



Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit so, dass die zu wenig Teilnehmer haben und deswegen einen Vorwand brauchen um aus der Geschichte einigermaßen gut raus zu kommen. Um so ein Event zu finanzieren braucht man eben eine bestimmte Anzahl Teilnehmer und die wurde nicht erreicht.
Aber ein Anwalt kostet zu viel Geld denn die Klage wirst du wahrscheinlich verlieren.
Ich bin sauer   . Wieso brauch ich wohl kaum zu erwähnen. Ich werde mich dennoch, falls das Event nächstes Jahr wieder geplant ist, zur TS anmelden. Der Schwarzwald braucht ein solches Event, die Idee ist klasse.
Mach ich halt eine private Alpenüberquerung im August.


----------



## spezi light (26. Juli 2005)

ich bin grade fassungslos!
Mein Partner kommt extra am Sonntag mit dem Flugzeug von Mallorca nach Deutschland. Na der wird sich freuen wenn sich das bestätigt...


----------



## Sportstudent (26. Juli 2005)

Als ob ich es im januar/Februar geahnt hätte.....und mir das Startgeld gespart habe, mal sehen ob das Geld irgendwo versickert ist.....Schade


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juli 2005)

Ich glaub die haben einen Schuß an der Waffel!!!!! Das ganze war noch nicht genehmigt??????????? Wie kann man eine solche Aktion starten ohne die Genehmigung in der Tasche zu haben? Habs grad eben einem Freund erzählt der angemeldet ist äh war - der ist aus allen Wolken gefallen!!!
Unsere Behörden sind sicher kein leichter Fall, aber ich kann doch keine solche Veranstaltung ausschreiben ohne die Genehmigung zu besitzen...


----------



## Thunderbird (26. Juli 2005)

duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich dennoch, falls das Event nächstes Jahr wieder geplant ist,
> zur TS anmelden. Der Schwarzwald braucht ein solches Event, die Idee ist klasse.


Na super!  Sehr Konsequent.   
Vielleicht wär's langfristig gesehen besser, dieses Team nächstes Jahr noch 
mal in's Leere laufen zu lassen, damit sich in ein paar Jahren andere daran 
wagen können. 



			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich halt eine private Alpenüberquerung im August.


He! Aber jetzt nicht die Alpen verstopfen! Den Cross habe ich schon länger 
geplant und war froh, dass einige in der Zeit im Schwarzwald rumfahren.   

Thb


----------



## Hotwoodcutter (26. Juli 2005)

Die haben doch eins in der Birne. Das fällt denen ja früh ein. Wär auch mal nett, wenn sich Sauser von seiner Couch aufbemüht und die Info offiziell macht. Viele Teams wissen noch gar nix von ihrem Glück.

Und Geld zurück ist gut, was ist mit den gebuchten Hotels oder gemieteten Wohnmobilen, dem geopferten Urlaub für die Trainingsvorbereitung, der investierten Kohle ins Material, dem Urlaub der Betreuer die frei genommen haben, den Vereinen die eine Rund um Betreuung auf die Beine gestellt haben, die Masseure, die sich bereit erklärt haben mitzugehen und vor allem der Vorfreude. 

Echt schade, das so ne gute Idee durch solche Murks-Veranstalter scheitert. Die armen Teilnehmer, die armen Veranstaltungsorte im Südschwarzwald und die vielen Hotels, die ihre Zimmer für die Hochsaison für diese Veranstaltung geblockt haben.

Tolle Aktion, Sauser und Co Ihr macht mit dieser Aktion die halbe Menschheit unglücklich. Auf das die Welt gerecht ist!

Ride on (trotzdem)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk f. (26. Juli 2005)

Vor allem: Warum hat der Veranstalter gestern noch auf seiner Homepage www.transschwarzwald.com bekanntgegeben, dass heute die Streckenpläne, Höhenprofile und Teilnehmerlisten veröffentlicht werden??? ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass sich von gestern auf heute ein Umstand ergeben hat, der dazu geführt hat, dass die ganze Veranstaltung ausfällt. Vor allem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Stadt (!!!) Villingen-Schwenningen für die Genehmigung der gesamten Strecke zuständig ist. Die TS führt durch ein weitläufiges Gebiet und hier sind sicher mehrere Landkreise und auch die entsprechenden Forstbehörden involviert.  Das für einen Teilabschnitt einer Etappe kurzfristig eine Genehmigung versagt wird kann ja sein. Aber dann muss man halt umdisponieren !!!
Und was ist das überhaupt für ein Vorgehen: Eine Veranstaltung dieser Größenordnung auszuschreiben ohne die Genehmigung(en) zu haben!!! Das geht doch garnicht!!!! 
Ich bin jedenfalls auch mal gespannt auf die Reaktionen der Etappenorte und der dortigen Hotels und Pensionen...

Zur Rückerstattung des Startgeldes: ich hoffe mal, dass das komplett zurückerstattet wird. Rein rechtlich hat der Veranstalter da jedenfalls kaum eine andere Möglichkeit. In den Teilnahmebedingungen steht jedenfalls nicht, dass ein Anspruch auf Rückerstattung bei Absage der Veranstaltung entfällt. Wollen wir das beste hoffen...

Was ich auch ziemlich daneben fand: Das Startgeld wurde gleich nach meiner Anmeldung Anfang März abgebucht. Der Veranstalter konnte also erstmal schön 5 Monate mit dem Geld der Teilnehmer arbeiten...

Zur Teilnehmerzahl: Kurz vor Meldeschluss im juni waren ca. 150 Teams also 300 Teilnehmer gemeldet. Ich schätze mal dass es am Ende so 350 - 400 waren. das Teilnehmerlimit lag ja bei 800 Teilnehmern.
Ab welcher teilnehmerzahl sich die Veranstaltung rechnet kann man nur mutmaßen. Aber ich denke auch die 350 - 400 Teilnehmer hätten ausreichen müssen. zumal man ja bei einer Premierenveranstaltung nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass sie gleich ausgebucht ist.

Wo auch immer die Gründe für die Absage jetzt liegen. ich finde die Umstände und den späten Zeitpunkt der Absage sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Teilnehmer. Da helfen auch keine Entschuldigungen oder sonstiges Bedauern. ich denke, da wurden einfach grobe Fehler begangen.


----------



## 007ike (26. Juli 2005)

Seltsam, auf der Page steht dazu nix?? Auch anmelden kann man sich noch???


----------



## easymtbiker (26. Juli 2005)

auf der homepage ist auf jeden fall noch nix von einer absage zu lesen....

aber das das abgesagt wird war mir irgendwie schon klar. ich fand zuerst ne prima idee, aber als dann die höhe des start- gelds bekannt wurde, hab ich auch abgewunken. hat nicht den reitz der tac und kostet pro tag mehr, ne, das ist viel zu teuer. 

wie gesagt, ne gute idee, aber der veranstalter sollte sich für nächstes jahr vielleicht ein einfacherers konzept überlegen, es muss nicht für jeden teilnehmer ein xxxl- präsent geben und die pasta- partys müssen nicht 5 sterne haben. ich denke mit einem startgeld von 200 euro wäre die sache schon seit monaten ausgebucht gewesen!


----------



## spezi light (27. Juli 2005)

hÃ¤dbÃ¤nger schrieb:
			
		

> auf der homepage ist auf jeden fall noch nix von einer absage zu lesen....
> 
> aber das das abgesagt wird war mir irgendwie schon klar. ich fand zuerst ne prima idee, aber als dann die hÃ¶he des start- gelds bekannt wurde, hab ich auch abgewunken. hat nicht den reitz der tac und kostet pro tag mehr, ne, das ist viel zu teuer.
> 
> wie gesagt, ne gute idee, aber der veranstalter sollte sich fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes jahr vielleicht ein einfacherers konzept Ã¼berlegen, es muss nicht fÃ¼r jeden teilnehmer ein xxxl- prÃ¤sent geben und die pasta- partys mÃ¼ssen nicht 5 sterne haben. ich denke mit einem startgeld von 200 euro wÃ¤re die sache schon seit monaten ausgebucht gewesen!



So langsam regen mich solche BeitrÃ¤ge wirklich auf!!!
Im Nachhinein kommen alle daher und geben sich als die mega Propheten aus von wegen das hab ich vorher schon gewusst und bla bla...
Das die TAC soviel billiger ist kann man auch nicht wirklich sagen:
500 Euro fÃ¼r 8 Tage gibt einen Tagespreis von 62,50
370 Euro fÃ¼r 5 Tage gibt einen Tagespreis von 74,00
Jetzt muss man sich aber mal fragen wer die meisten Sponsoren hinter sich hat und deshalb eben preiswerter ist. 
Ich finde es wirklich schade das viele von Anfang an nicht an das Gelingen der Trans-Schwarzwald geglaubt haben und sich vielleicht wegen des achso teuren Startgeldes nicht angemeldet haben.
Ich bzw. man sollte es mal so sehen:
Da versucht eine einzelne Person ein Etappenrennen aus dem Nichts zu stampfen. Ich erinnere mich nur wie wenig Sponsoren der Herr Sauser am Anfang im Boot hatte. Anstatt dann skeptisch zu sein und uber das achso hohe Startgeld zu meckern hÃ¤tte man sich einfach anmelden sollen und schauen was so passiert wÃ¤re. WÃ¤re die Trans-Schwarzwald kein Erfolg geworden durch mangelnde Orga oder dergleichen hÃ¤tte man sich sagen kÃ¶nnen: Im nÃ¤chsten Jahr wirds besser! WÃ¤re alles super gelaufen beim ersten Mal hÃ¤ttet ihr euch sagen kÃ¶nnen: Super mit meinem Kapital haben wir ein neues Rennen geschaffen das hoffentlich regelmÃ¤Ãig stattfinden kann und dann auch mehr Sponsoren anzieht.
Naja und so wie es jetzt aussieht war das wohl der erste und letzte Versuch vom Herrr Sauser, denn ich will nicht wissen wieviele jetzt (teilweise verstÃ¤ndlicherweise) Schadenersatzforderungen stellen werden.
MfG Alex
edit: hier noch die offizielle PresseerklÃ¤rung:


> Mountainbike-Rennen VAUDE TRANS SCHWARZWALD abgesagt    NÃ¤chste Woche hÃ¤tte der Startschuss fÃ¼r eine neue Sportveranstaltung der Superlative, das Mountainbike-Etappenrennen VAUDE TRANS SCHWARZWALD, fallen sollen. Seit gestern ist jedoch klar, die Premiere im Schwarzwald findet nicht statt.    In fÃ¼nf Etappen hÃ¤tte die Strecke die rund 300 angemeldeten Mountainbiker aus insgesamt acht Nationen quer durch den Schwarzwald gefÃ¼hrt. Auf der Meldeliste standen auch Profis wie Carsten Bresser und Karl Platt, die zu den weltbesten Mountainbike-Sportlern zÃ¤hlen. Seit gestern Mittag jedoch steht fest: Der Trans Schwarzwald fÃ¤llt aus. Die Premiere der in Deutschland einzigartigen Veranstaltung scheitert an den Genehmigungen fÃ¼r die StreckenfÃ¼hrung. Insgesamt waren sieben Landkreise und unzÃ¤hlige BehÃ¶rden von der Planung betroffen. Gestern Mittag wurde den Veranstaltern von der zustÃ¤ndigen GenehmigungsbehÃ¶rde eine Absage erteilt. Die detaillierten GrÃ¼nde sind Kai Sauser noch nicht bekannt. An was genau die Genehmigung der 460 Kilometer langen Gesamtstrecke mit der Herausforderung von 10 700 HÃ¶henmetern gescheitert ist, bleibt in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen in persÃ¶nlichen GesprÃ¤chen zu klÃ¤ren. Dabei soll dann auch der Weg dafÃ¼r geebnet werden, dass der VAUDE TRANS SCHWARZWALD im nÃ¤chsten Jahr ins Rennen geschickt werden kann. âNatÃ¼rlich bedauern wir, dass die diesjÃ¤hrige Veranstaltung nicht zustande kommt. Dies Ã¤ndert aber nichts an unserer Entschlossenheit, nun alles in die Wege zu leiten, dass diese Mountainbike-Veranstaltung im Jahr 2006 erfolgreich umgesetzt werden kannâ, betont Kai Sauser zuversichtlich. Die positive Resonanz auf die geplante Veranstaltung sei von allen Seiten, besonders aber von zahlreichen Mountainbikern Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigend gewesen, versichern die Veranstalter. Damit der Startschuss fÃ¼r das anspruchsvolle Etappenrennen durch den Schwarzwald im nÃ¤chsten Jahr fallen kann werden die Vorbereitungen umgehend beginnen.      Donaueschingen, 27.07.2005


----------



## GertFroebe (27. Juli 2005)

Bin auch sauer ...



> Hallo Kai Sauser,
> 
> vielen Dank für die überraschende Mitteilung gestern Abend. Die Absage trifft mein Team etwas unvorbereitet. Wir waren davon ausgegangen, dass der Veranstalter - also Du - sechs Tage vor Beginn die Organisation dieser Veranstaltung sicher im Griff hat. Es fällt schwer zu begreifen, dass ein Veranstalter nach Monaten der Vorbereitung so kurzfristig an der Genehmigung der "geplanten" Streckenführung scheitert. Wie wurde denn hier "geplant"?
> Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass der Transschwarzwald 2005 gescheitert ist.
> ...



PS: Die "ich hab's ja gleich gewusst"-Einstellung mancher Leute nervt mich in solchen Momenten auch. Aber die ist wenigstens harmlos ...


----------



## Bikehero (27. Juli 2005)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen...wir sind sehr enttäuscht, wäre DAS Event für uns gewesen dieses Jahr ! Wir haben intensiv Trainiert und uns Vorbereitet, Familie, Urlaub und auch beruflich einiges zurückgeschraubt...und nun das kurz vor dem Start ! Hätte ich von den Sausers und auch von Salscheider nicht erwartet, hatte mich auf ein toll organisiertes Event eingestellt ( Riderman, Albstadt Bike Marathon, DM Albstadt, GP Schwarzwald...).
Bin mal gespannt ob und wieviel wir von unserem gezahlten Startgeld zurückbekommen ! Zum Glück mußten wir als "ortsansässige" keine Hotels oder Wohnmobile mieten !

Was wohl VAUDE mit den Rucksäcken und Taschen macht ? Fürs nächste Jahr aufheben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (27. Juli 2005)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> und uber das achso hohe Startgeld zu meckern hätte man sich einfach anmelden sollen und schauen was so passiert wäre.



 genau. schei** angebot und nachfrage hier. wie gemein sind die bösen leute denn, dass sie nicht einfach mal 500 euro ausgeben wollen ohne zu wissen, was auf sie zu kommt.   

wäre es ein verein, würde es mir für den veranstalter leid tun. so ist es unternehmerisches risiko, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. vielleicht sollte ich in zukunft auch mal anfangen meine kunden zu beschimpfen, wenn sie nicht bereit sind den betrag x zu bezahlen.   

den frust der angemeldeten kann ich vollkommen verstehen. dass mal was nicht funktioniert, ist eine sache, informationen bis zum schluss zurück halten ist eine sauerei. unterkünfte umbuchen ist ja auch so "günstig" ein paar tage vorm termin


----------



## singlerider (27. Juli 2005)

Die Version der Stadt Villingen liest sich so, ich  habe mich mal erkundigt: 



Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
die Stadt Villingen-Schwenningen hat den Antrag der Firma Sauser auf Durchführung des Mountainbike-Rennens abgelehnt, da wenige Tage vor Veranstaltungsbeginn die benötigten Unterlagen nicht in genehmigungsfähiger Form vorlagen. Diese Entscheidung wird vom Regierungspräsidium Freiburg als höhere Polizei-, Forst- und Naturschutzbehörde in vollem Umfang mitgetragen. Die Tatsache, dass das Regierungspräsidium aus eigenemAntreib gemeinsam mit der Stadt Villingen-Schwenningen und den Veranstaltern nach einer geeigneten Streckenführung gesucht haben, unterstreicht das ernsthafte Bemühen um Rettung der Veranstaltung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christine Mittelbach
Stadt Villingen-Schwenningen
-Pressestelle-
Münsterplatz 7/8
78050 Villingen-Schwenningen

Das heißt, für mich ganz klar, Sauser hat die Sache mit Absicht vor die Wand gefahren, um eine Ausrede präsentieren zu können!! Macht sich ja immer gut den bösen Behörden die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben...!


----------



## spezi light (27. Juli 2005)

singlerider schrieb:
			
		

> Die Version der Stadt Villingen liest sich so, ich  habe mich mal erkundigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe hat der Herr Sauser die nötigen Unterlagen extra nicht eingereicht um im Nachhinein sagen zu können das die Behörden schuld waren oder wie soll man sowas verstehn?


----------



## singlerider (27. Juli 2005)

Ja so kann man das verstehen.....

Wenn, die Behörden schon bei der "selbstständig" bei der Streckensuche mithelfen, damit die Veranstaltung stattfindet, dann ist ja wohl alles klar!

Fakt ist, wir sind bis zum letzten Moment, im unklaren gelassen worden und warten jetzt auf das gezahlte Startgeld. Zusätzlich habe die meisten noch die gebuchten Unterkünfte, am Hals.

Wir sind echt enttäuscht, ich kann nur jedem raten, starte nie wieder, bei Sauser Event und Co!!!!


----------



## duffner (27. Juli 2005)

singlerider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so kann man das verstehen.....
> 
> Wenn, die Behörden schon bei der "selbstständig" bei der Streckensuche mithelfen, damit die Veranstaltung stattfindet, dann ist ja wohl alles klar!
> 
> ...




Das kann man nicht nur so verstehen, das wird wohl auch so sein!


----------



## duffner (27. Juli 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Na super!  Sehr Konsequent.
> Vielleicht wär's langfristig gesehen besser, dieses Team nächstes Jahr noch
> mal in's Leere laufen zu lassen, damit sich in ein paar Jahren andere daran
> wagen können.
> ...




DU HAST JETZT PAUSE THUNDERBIRD !


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juli 2005)

Naja, wer blickt bei dieser Sache schon durch, unsere Behörden sind oft ne Sache für sich, aber wer hier die Wahrheit sagt und wer nicht, das werden wir wohl kaum rausfinden - ein Drama ist es auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Thunderbird (27. Juli 2005)

@ duffner: darf man hier nur mitreden, wenn man das Startgeld gezahlt hat, oder wie?   
Ich ärgere mich genauso, wie ihr, dass es kein gutes Etappenrennen vor meiner Haustür gibt. 


Ich verstehe nicht, warum man die Etappe nicht einfach hätte auslassen können,
wenn es wirklich nur an einer einzelnen Genehmigung lag. Ein eingeschobener 
Ruhetag mit Bustransfer für die, die kein Begleitauto haben, wäre doch sicher 
machbar gewesen. Es geht bei der Sache ja nicht wirklich um eine "Überquerung"
des Schwarzwaldes, sondern eher um ein Etappenrennen im Schwarzwald.
Für mich hört sich die Behörden-Ausrede wie eine juristisch geschickte Masche an.

Thb


----------



## Compagnon (27. Juli 2005)

Aber Achtung: fehlende Unterlagen kann alles mögliche heißen, z.B. ein Vertrag mit einer Müllentsorgungsfirma, ein völlig neuer Streckenvorschlag, eine Wegeversicherung, vielleicht sogar ein teures Gutachten eines Geologen, der bestätigen soll, daß keine Beeinträchtigung der Wege zu erwarten ist ... Ich kenne den Veranstalter nicht, man kann es aber auch so sehen: er hat die letzten Tage Tag und Nacht gearbetet, um eine Lösung zu finden und die Behörde hat ihn auflaufen lassen, weil sie den Event nicht will. Ich kenne auch den Schwarzwald nicht besonders, aber: sollte jemand auf die Idee kommen, einen Bayern Cross zu starten, wäre hier eine Genehmigung des LK Garmisch Partenkirchen absolute Voraussetzung, Wetterstein und Karwendel zu umfahren geht halt nicht bzw. würde die Veranstaltung zu einem absolutem Witz machen. Aber verstehen kann ich den Ärger natürlich schon.


----------



## Flairbaer (27. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam, auf der Page steht dazu nix?? Auch anmelden kann man sich noch???



Jetzt ist es auch offiziell auf der HP zu lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Bikehero,

ich kann die Enttäuschung sehr voll verstehen; aber eins sei hier klar gestellt:

1. Salscheider (also ich...) ist nicht u. war nie Veranstalter oder Organisator des Trans-Schwarzwald. Ich bin von der Agentur Sauser als Dienstleister für die Moderation u. technische Fragen zum Thema MTB beauftragt worden. Auch ich bin sehr enttäuscht dass es zu dieser Absage gekommen ist!!

Dennoch: Man sollte nicht alles glauben, was vom wem auch immer-- so an die Öffentlichkeit gebracht wurde. Ich kann versichern; dass Sauser´s, deren Partner und auch Sponsoren wie VAUDE, das MountainBIKE Magazin und auch meine Person versucht haben den TS wie geplant durchzuführen. Allerdings hatte ich persönlich dabei das Gefühl, dass hier eine Menge Personen (leider von entscheidender Bedeutung) von außerhalb von Beginn an dagegen gearbeitet haben. 

Schade für den Schwarzwald - eines der schönsten Bikereviere Deutschlands!


----------



## Hugo (27. Juli 2005)

an alle die jetz rumjammern....die hotels sind gebucht, der urlaub geplant, die bikes vorbereitet...was liegt näher als einfach ne woche bike-urlaub im schwarzwald zu machen?
würde mich nicht wundern wenn von den 150teams doch einige fahrn werden...dann gibts halt keine zeitnahme, aber meine güte, immer noch besser als sich jetz ewig darüber auf zu regen....und geld habt ihr auch noch gespart


----------



## duffner (27. Juli 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ duffner: darf man hier nur mitreden, wenn man das Startgeld gezahlt hat, oder wie?
> Ich ärgere mich genauso, wie ihr, dass es kein gutes Etappenrennen vor meiner Haustür gibt.
> 
> 
> ...



Du warst doch von Anfang an dagegen, also red hier nicht g'scheit rum und versuch kluge Ratschläge zu verteilen! Solche Argumente wie "Ich habs doch gleich gewusst..." gehören auf den Müll. Hättest du vielleicht nicht über diese Veranstaltung gewettert, dann hätte vielleicht der Eine oder Andere mitgemacht aber von dir kam sofort von Anfang an die totale Ablehnung der TS z. Bsp. "zu teuer" usw.
Für tausende EURO's Biketeile dranhängen übers Jahr aber hier zu knausrig sein ein paar EURO für ein klasse Event abzutreten!
Also halt doch einfach mal den Rand!   
Und außerdem kennst du nur die halbe Wahrheit.
Tatsache ist, dass das Gesuch mit den Streckenplänen den betroffenen Gemeinden erst vor 2 Wochen zugesandt wurde. Also reichlich spät oder?!
Es ist offensichtlich dass es an der Teilnehmerzahl liegt.
Aber mir ist das nun auch egal, ich kanns nicht ändern.
Ich weiß nur eins, sobald wieder einer, egal wer, solch ein Etappenrennen durch den Schwarzwald plant werde ich mich ohne zu zögern anmelden.
Schei...


----------



## Thunderbird (27. Juli 2005)

@ duffner: Schon witzig, dass man _vor_ der Veranstaltung blöd angemacht 
wird, wenn man offensichtliche Mängel aufzeigt und dann _danach_ nochmal
als Sündenbock hingestellt wird, wenn sich die Voraussagen bestätigen.  Hätte
gar nichts sagen sollen, aber nach Kommentaren wie "du brauchst ja nicht fahren" 
im ersten TS-Thread konnte ich es nicht lassen.  

Ich find's toll, dass du mir so viel Einfluss zusprichst, dass ich eigenhändig die
Teilnehmerzahl senken kann, aber damals habe ich nur die Meinungen meiner 
Freunde & Bekannten wiedergegeben, was sich jetzt eben als repräsentativ 
herausgestellt hat.

Ich denke auch, dass die Absage nur an der Teilnehmerzahl gelegen hat und
wollte das durch mein "Etappe ausfallen lassen"-Beispiel nur untermauern.
Sollte kein "kluger Ratschlag" sein, sondern nur die Schwäche des vorgeschobenen 
Arguments der Veranstalter aufzeigen.

Wenn ein _anderer_ Veranstalter wieder mal ein abgespecktes Etappenrenen 
ohne gekünstelte "world class"-Ansprüche im Schwarzwald veranstalten sollte, 
bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei.

Thb


----------



## joob45 (27. Juli 2005)

ich hatte meinen familien jahresurlaub deswegen verlegt und jetzt das.

super manager die die trans organisiert haben!! weiter so---.


----------



## leeqwar (27. Juli 2005)

genau thunderbird. wir wollen hier im forum keine kritischen stimmen. ausserdem bist du auch dran schuld, dass die ganze woche schon schlechtes wetter war. und dass ich momentan soviel arbeiten muss ist auch eindeutig deine schuld. hättest du doch bloss mal deinen rand gehalten.


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Juli 2005)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam regen mich solche Beiträge wirklich auf!!!
> Im Nachhinein kommen alle daher und geben sich als die mega Propheten aus von wegen das hab ich vorher schon gewusst und bla bla...



genau bla,bla. also pass mal auf, das ding in dem wir leben nennt sich kapitalismus, das bedeutet, dass jeder einzelne sich fragt, wofür gebe ich wieviel geld aus und was bekomme ich dafür. wenn du jetzt dazu aufrufst, spendenmässig einen veranstalter zu unterstützen, der solch ein event nicht kostengünstig anbieten kann, dann mag das schön und gut sein, aber mindestens 95% aller biker sind dafür weder willens noch fähig, das zu bezahlen!

tut mir leid, wenn ich dich jetzt von deiner wunschdenken- wolke hole, aber ich bin überzeugter  realist!

die transschwarzwald muss sich ja nicht vom erstem mal an der tac messen, erst mal n einfacher event mit vielen teilnehmern wäre wohl die beste werbung und garantie für den fortbestand gewesen! und die tac hat bestimmt auch nicht mit riesen- pasta- partys und abschlussfeuerwerk usw begonnen.

weiterhin sind mir z.b. die kosten , die bei der tac durch das hochalpine gelände entstehen, vollkommen bewusst (z.b. hubschrauber usw.) und ich denke nicht, dass dies im schwarzwald in solch einem umfang benötigt wird. deshalb ist mir nicht klar, warum der teurer sein muss.

weiterhin sollten sich ja die beteiligten gemeinde die sache auch unterstützen, wenn dies nicht der fall ist und diese sich sogar quer stellen, dann muss man solch einen event leider fallen lassen!

ansonsten haben wir hier schon mal in nem anderem fred über marathon - startgelder diskutiert > bitte durchlesen! ich könnte mir auch viele events  leisten, wenn ich aber für nen durchschnittlichen marathon 40 euro oder mehr ausgeben soll, dann sehe ich darin absolut keinen sinn und fahre den auch nicht! z.b kirchzarten!


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Juli 2005)

Ich hab gleich gewusst, dass das bei den Startgebühren nix wird   

Grüße.


----------



## scooter_werner (27. Juli 2005)

Ich möchte hier meine geistige Solidarität mit Hädbänger und THB kund tun und gleichzeitig meine Verwunderung über, dass Leute wie duffner und marinrider so unkritisch durchs Leben gehen.

Andererseits: wie soll's sonst mit der Konjunktur wieder aufwärts gehen, wenn nicht durch die unreflektierte Ausgabe von ner Menge Geld.   

P.S. Ich hab's auch gewußt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (27. Juli 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> genau bla,bla. also pass mal auf, das ding in dem wir leben nennt sich kapitalismus, das bedeutet, dass jeder einzelne sich fragt, wofür gebe ich wieviel geld aus und was bekomme ich dafür. wenn du jetzt dazu aufrufst, spendenmässig einen veranstalter zu unterstützen, der solch ein event nicht kostengünstig anbieten kann, dann mag das schön und gut sein, aber mindestens 95% aller biker sind dafür weder willens noch fähig, das zu bezahlen!
> 
> tut mir leid, wenn ich dich jetzt von deiner wunschdenken- wolke hole, aber ich bin überzeugter  realist!
> 
> ...


Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, dass der Event grundsätzlich sofort schlecht geredet wurde. Ich persönlich fand die TS nicht zu teuer, dafür das es eine Premiere geworden wäre...
Zu den immer überteuerten Marathons will ich nur sagen: Wieviel gebt ihr für eure Bikes aus und habt einen Wertverlust dabei?
Naja über den Sinn von hohen Startgeldern zu diskutieren macht an dieser Stelle ja trotzdem keinen Sinn. Falls dies aber wirklich der Grund für die anscheinend zu niedrige Teilnehmerzahl war ist das wirklich schade...
MfG Alex


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Juli 2005)

nachtrag: also das mit den schadensersatzforderungen fin ich echt albern, leute, der veranstalter hat bestimmt genug ärger am hals, da bringen solche unnötigen gerichts- streitigkeiten gar nix!  
pensionen gebucht und urlaub genommen? dann macht doch das beste draus und macht ne genuss- tour durch den schwarzwald. vielleicht gibt euch der veranstalter als kleine entschädigung das roadbook?

ich finde es auch schade, dass die ts nicht statt findet, ich finde es gut und mutig, dass der veranstalter das neue gewagt hat, allerdings fand ich wie gesagt den preis zu unrealistisch. 

ich kann bei mir auch der arbeit auch keine neue maschine vorschlagen, die so teuer ist, dass sie niemand kauft und hoffen, dass sich irgenwelche spender finden....

es wäre schön, wenn der event das nächste jahr statt findet, lieber low- buget, dafür mit mehr fun!

@ mainrider: naja, irgenwie hast du ja recht mit dem vergleich bike- käufe und startgelder.... aber vielleicht hat man von dem bike einfach mehr? was mich halt aufregt sind immer die zwangskäufe bei den veranstaltungen, hier n trikot, dort ne tasche usw....


----------



## dirk f. (27. Juli 2005)

skyder schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hatte ich persönlich dabei das Gefühl, dass hier eine Menge Personen (leider von entscheidender Bedeutung) von außerhalb von Beginn an dagegen gearbeitet haben.



... da frage ich mich allerdings, warum der Veranstalter dann solange so getan hat als ob alles in Ordnung wäre. Man kann doch nicht eine Veranstaltung dieser Größenordnung ausschreiben und dann sogar schon die Startgelder kassieren (Anfang März !!!!!), wenn man noch nicht mal die Genehmigung hat.

Die Genehmigung ist nun mal das K.O.-Kriterium für so eine Veranstaltung.

Das Vorgehen des Veranstalters widerspricht unter diesem Gesichtspunkt einfach jeder Logik. Und das ist auch nicht so einfach zu entschuldigen.
Warum hat man da nicht rechtzeitig die Notbremse gezogen???

Und jetzt in Aussicht zu stellen, dass die TS in 2006 stattfindet finde ich auch ein bißchen gewagt. An den Rahmenbedingungen wird sich doch nichts ändern.

Ob die Veranstaltung jetzt von Anfang an zum Scheitern verurteilt war, ist für uns Außenstehende sicher schwer zu beurteilen. Ich denke, der Veranstalter hat sich viel Mühe gegeben aber eben an der entscheidenden Stelle einen Fehler gemacht und entscheidende Tatsachen ignoriert.


----------



## duffner (27. Juli 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Hätte
> gar nichts sagen sollen, aber nach Kommentaren wie "du brauchst ja nicht fahren" ...
> Thb



Ach so, aus verletztem Stolz macht man die komplette Veranstaltung madig. Is klar!   



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find's toll, dass du mir so viel Einfluss zusprichst, dass ich eigenhändig die
> Teilnehmerzahl senken kann, aber damals habe ich nur die Meinungen meiner
> Freunde & Bekannten wiedergegeben, was sich jetzt eben als repräsentativ
> herausgestellt hat.
> Thb



Behalt deine Meinung das nächste Mal für dich wenn du eh nicht vor hast mitzufahren!
Nein, so viel Einfluss hast du mit Sicherheit nicht dass wegen dir die Veranstaltung abgesagt wurde. Aber dieses Maul aufreisen und alles madig machen ohne zu wissen was so ein Event eigentlich für Arbeit macht ist schon echt arm.



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein _anderer_ Veranstalter wieder mal ein abgespecktes Etappenrenen ohne gekünstelte "world class"-Ansprüche im Schwarzwald veranstalten sollte, bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei.
> Thb



Ach ja, bist du nicht die Worldclass Challenge in OG mitgefahren?! War das nicht gekünstelt????

Das ist doch alles wiedersprüchlich was hier manche von sich geben. So ein Quatsch!
Tschau und Good Bye du schlechte Welt oje oje denn morgen geht'se unter aber vorher häng ich mir noch eine XTR - Ausrüstung an mein vergoldetes Bike harharhar da ziehts mir doch glatt die Schuhe aus wenn ich solch einen Quatsch lese.


----------



## leeqwar (27. Juli 2005)




----------



## duffner (27. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (27. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

>



dito

weil wirs grad so schön von etappenrennen haben...is shconma jemand die trans steyra (oder so ähnl.) mitgefahrn?

und is aus dem "vulkanbikemarathon" nicht auch n etappenrennen geworden?
hatte mir ernsthaft überlegt mich ursprünglich für die TS an zu melden, aber da wurde einfach von vorn herein zu viel tamm tamm gemacht....is halt so.
gerade weils ne premiere war sollte gelten:
a: günstig, man muss erst einmal unter beweis stellen dass man mehr geld wert ist
b: mit geringeren erwartungen an den start gehn, entsprechend auch von weniger teilnehmern ausgehn
c: grundlegende probleme so weit vorhanden aus der welt schaffen bevor es zur eigentlichen ausschreibung kommt...ne strecke kann an sich genehmigen lassen bevor man weiss wie viele leute eigentlich mit kommen solange man die maximale starterzahl kennt.
ach und dann noch ne sache die alle etappenrennen betrifft....lasst den "TEAM-EVENT"-mist weg....es gibt leute die wollen alleine rennen fahrn, sei es weil sie keine lust haben ständig auf jemanden zu warten oder dass jemand auf sie wartet, oder weil sie einfach keinen passenden partner haben...diese zwangsehen nerven gewaltig

da fällt mir was ein...vor n paar wochen hatte jemand ne umfrage eröffnet zu dem thema:"was will ich in meinem marathonstartpaket"
vielleicht sollten das veranstalter provisorisch in ähnl. form auch ma machen bevor sie die konkreten planungen angehn...is ja nicht so dass wir sehr weit entfernt sind von der zielgruppe, oder?


----------



## leeqwar (27. Juli 2005)

wie kreativ.

ich weiss jetzt aber warum du 2 mal so aufgeplatzt bist. ein kleiner blick in dein profil und du hast mein vollstes verständnis. wenn ich mich den ganzen tag mit microsoft-bibliotheken rumschlagen müsste, würde mir das abends auch regelmässig passieren.


----------



## duffner (27. Juli 2005)

Und du schlägst dich wohl eher mit Nullen rum als mit Einsen!


----------



## SLichti (28. Juli 2005)

is ja echt ne harte story...
was hat das ganze denn gekostet ???


----------



## Thunderbird (28. Juli 2005)

@ leeqwar: das wird's wohl sein.   

@ Hugo: stimme voll mit deinen Punkten überein.   



			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Behalt deine Meinung das nächste Mal für dich wenn du eh nicht vor hast mitzufahren!


Habe schon _x-mal_ geschrieben, dass ich sehr gerne mitfahren wollte 
und in Zukunft auch gerne mitfahren würde.   



			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, bist du nicht die Worldclass Challenge in OG mitgefahren?! War das nicht gekünstelt????


Das war es und deshalb fahre ich da auch nicht mehr mit, weil ich genau die 
Art von Veranstaltung nicht mehr unterstützen will. Dieses Jahr habe ich dem
Jörg noch eine 2. Chance geben wollen, weil er sich letztes Jahr sehr nett
bei mir entschuldigt hat.

Thb


----------



## backfire (28. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> a: günstig, man muss erst einmal unter beweis stellen dass man mehr geld wert ist
> b: mit geringeren erwartungen an den start gehn, entsprechend auch von weniger teilnehmern ausgehn
> c: grundlegende probleme so weit vorhanden aus der welt schaffen bevor es zur eigentlichen ausschreibung kommt...ne strecke kann an sich genehmigen lassen bevor man weiss wie viele leute eigentlich mit kommen solange man die maximale starterzahl kennt.
> ach und dann noch ne sache die alle etappenrennen betrifft....lasst den "TEAM-EVENT"-mist weg....es gibt leute die wollen alleine rennen fahrn, sei es weil sie keine lust haben ständig auf jemanden zu warten oder dass jemand auf sie wartet, oder weil sie einfach keinen passenden partner haben...diese zwangsehen nerven gewaltig


    

Mein KO Kriterium für eine solche Veranstaltung sind die Einladung von MTB Profies. Also ein Profierennen mit Jedermannauffüllern und dann die olympischen Ziele der Veranstalter: höher, weiter, schneller, teuer,

Da sollte man doch mal drüber nachdenken, ob man solche Etappenrennen nicht als wirkliche Jedermannveranstaltung startet.


----------



## GertFroebe (28. Juli 2005)

Nochmal was zur Sache: Interessant ist, dass einige der Hotels bereits am Montag wussten, dass das Rennen nicht stattfindet. Ein Hotelleiter erzählte, er habe von einem der für die Streckengenehmigung zuständigen Beamten erfahren, dass sich Veranstalter lokaler MTB-Rennen massiv gegen die TS Streckenführung eingesetzt hätten. Das klingt schon sehr übel.
Trotzdem sind viele Schwarzwälder sehr nett: Stornokosten fielen keine an.


----------



## maxmistral (28. Juli 2005)

Sind mehrere Gründe für das Scheitern:

1. Eine Nord-Süd-Durchquerung wäre ein spannendes Thema gewesen. Aber so planlos in kringeln zu fahren, fetzt nicht wirklich.

2. Startgebühr war für den Event zu hoch. Die TransAlpChallenge hat 1998 mit DM 400.- angefangen, jetzt wo es eine Riesennachfrage nach Startplätzen gibt liegen die bei Eur 540.- oder so. Bike-Magazin hätte das vielleicht mal mit niedriegen Startgebühren anschieben können, wenn´s etabliert, wird mehr verlangt.

3. Teamgedanke schön und gut, bei der TAC die ursprünglich als Orientierungsfahrt gedacht war okay - in den Alpen. Aber auf  gekennzeichten Wegen im Schwarzwald überflüssig.


----------



## Woody (28. Juli 2005)

GertFroebe schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal was zur Sache: Interessant ist, dass einige der Hotels bereits am Montag wussten, dass das Rennen nicht stattfindet. Ein Hotelleiter erzählte, er habe von einem der für die Streckengenehmigung zuständigen Beamten erfahren, dass sich Veranstalter lokaler MTB-Rennen massiv gegen die TS Streckenführung eingesetzt hätten. Das klingt schon sehr übel.
> Trotzdem sind viele Schwarzwälder sehr nett: Stornokosten fielen keine an.



das mit den netten schwarzwäldern kann ich nur bestätigen. stronos wurden sehr kulant behandelt   

woody


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juli 2005)

Naja, das ist kein wirklicher Trost, aber wenigstens geht hier nicht auch noch jede Menge Kohle den Bach runter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woody (28. Juli 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das ist kein wirklicher Trost, aber wenigstens geht hier nicht auch noch jede Menge Kohle den Bach runter!!!



zum thema kohle wird´s sich mit den startgeldern noch weisen   

zumindest habe ich dank des netten menschenschlages im schwarzwald einen grund mal wieder zu nem rennen in diese gegend zu fahren   

kohle geht schon genug den bach runter - nämlich bei den hotels und pensionen. die hätten grund genug auf die biker sauer zu sein. waren sie aber nicht, daher finde ich daß man diese einstellung honorieren sollte!

woody


----------



## darkdesigner (28. Juli 2005)

Die Idee von Hugo die Zeit für eine unabhängige Schwarzwaldtour zu nutzen ist doch klasse. Kein Rennstreß und Zeit zum Natur genießen, anstrengend wird es doch trotzdem.

Ich mache jedes Jahr eine fünf Tagestour im August, letztes Jahr "Trans Westfalica". Ab Dillenburg über den Rothaarsteig bis Brillon, dann weiter nach Marsberg. Von dort den Eggeweg bis zu den Externsteinen. Ab dort dann den Hermannweg quer durch den Teutoburger Wald bis nach Rheine. Waren ca. 450km und knapp 9000hm, geile Trails, Natur pur!!!

In diesem Jahr geht es "Rund um Frankfurt" durch Taunus, Vogelsberg, Rhön, Spessart, Odenwald, Rheinhessisches Weinland, Rheingau zurück nach FFM. Werden wahrscheinlich ca. 480km mit über 10000hm... Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen, entweder vom 3.-7.08. oder 10.-14. August geht die Reise ab.

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen möchte, regt Euch nicht auf, auch wenn Ihr nen Grund habt, seid kreativ und macht Euer eigenes Ding. Die Belohnung in Form von Erschöpfung, Adrenalin und abendlicher Zufriedenheit stellt sich auch bei diesen Touren ein.
dd


----------



## GertFroebe (28. Juli 2005)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich damit eigentlich sagen möchte, regt Euch nicht auf, auch wenn Ihr nen Grund habt, seid kreativ und macht Euer eigenes Ding.


Da stimme ich Dir voll zu, es gibt wunderbare Alternativen. Aber von Dienstag Abend auf die kommende Woche eine eigene Tour planen ist eben für manchen von uns ein Krampf. Ich sehe meine Karten, Freunde, Bikes usw. erst wieder am Wochenende, also dann, wenn ich eigentlich losziehen wollte. Hätte Sauser wenigstens eine Woche früher abgesagt, wäre ich jetzt schon in Tour-Stimmung.


----------



## odenwald-biker (29. Juli 2005)

Schade, dass die Transschwarzwald nicht stttfinden kann - dennoch gibt es noch eine Alternative vom 12.-14.08.05. Allerdings sind die Startplätze streng limitiert, deshalb unbedingt sehr zügig anmelden, da nur noch wenig Startplätze bereitstehen ....

Mehr Infos ...

http://www.bikemarathon.com/trainingscamps


----------



## Riderman (29. Juli 2005)

nur so mal als Gedanke......hat sich jemand schon mal überlegt andere Events dieses Veranstalters zu besuchen.....wie wärs wenn ihr es einfach sein lasst ?


...im übrigen kann es nur eine TRANS geben......die TRANSALP  


als Schwarzwälder kann man sich über diese Veranstaltung eh nur wundern......

...ich hoffe dass ihr eur Startgeld erstattet bekommt........


Sauerei das ganze........


----------



## Woody (29. Juli 2005)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> nur so mal als Gedanke......hat sich jemand schon mal überlegt andere Events dieses Veranstalters zu besuchen.....wie wärs wenn ihr es einfach sein lasst ?
> 
> 
> ...im übrigen kann es nur eine TRANS geben......die TRANSALP
> ...




wieso ?? gibt´s da aus einheimischer sicht solch offensichtliche defizite gegen eine derartige veranstaltung    

woody


----------



## Thunderbird (29. Juli 2005)

Woody schrieb:
			
		

> gibt´s da aus einheimischer sicht solch offensichtliche defizite gegen eine derartige veranstaltung


Die Exotik fehlt halt für uns. 
Wir "Schwarzwälder", bzw. "Schwarzwald-Ra(n)dbewohner" wie Riderman & ich 
können andauernd "Trans-Schwarzwald" fahren. Kann mir gut vorstellen, 
dass Alpenbewohner die Alpenüberquerungen der "Flachländer" auch nur belächeln.

Thb


----------



## Matze. (30. Juli 2005)

[SIZE=2]He! Aber jetzt nicht die Alpen verstopfen! Den Cross habe ich schon länger 
geplant und war froh, dass einige in der Zeit im Schwarzwald rumfahren.   

Thb[/QUOTE][/SIZE]
Du blockierst doch den Weg mit Deiner Rumschneckerei


----------



## duffner (30. Juli 2005)

_Südkurier 28.07.2005 04:55 

Bittere Absage für Mountainbiker 
Premiere des Trans Schwarzwald fällt aus - Sauser-Brüder in der Kritik 

Radsport:  
VON CHRISTOF KALTENBACH 

Radsport: So schnell kann's gehen. Vor knapp zwei Monaten durften sich Rik und Kai Sauser noch unzählige Lobeshymnen anhören, da sie innerhalb von drei Tagen zwei großartige Radsport-Ereignisse auf die Beine gestellt hatten. Zuerst der Grand Prix Schwarzwald-Triberg mit Jan Ullrich und 30 000 Zuschauern, zwei Tage danach der Sparkassen-Cup in Schwenningen mit 10000 Radsportfans. 

Spätestens seit gestern weht den Sauser-Brüdern ein anderer Wind ins Gesicht. Es hagelt heftig Kritik, da die nächste Veranstaltung der Sauser Sport & Event Management abgesagt werden musste. Die Premiere des Vaude Trans Alp Schwarzwald, ein Mountainbike-Rennen für Zweier-Teams, fällt aus. Die fünftägige Tour hätte vom 2. bis 6. August stattfinden sollen, mit den Etappenorten Villingen, Engen, Wolfach, Titisee-Neustadt, Bernau und Bad Krozingen. 

"Wir haben es am Dienstag erfahren. Aber ich weiß immer noch nicht genau, warum", zeigte sich Rik Sauser bitter enttäuscht. Er wisse nur, dass es in einigen Bereichen der Strecke nicht die notwendige Zustimmung der betreffenden Behörden gegeben hätte. Insgesamt waren über 50 Behörden an der Planung für das Mountainbike-Rennen beteiligt. Der Streckenverlauf führt durch acht Landkreise (Schwarzwald-Baar, Konstanz, Rottweil, Ortenaukreis, Breisgau-Hochschwarzwald, Waldshut und Emmendingen).

Die Absage erhielten die Sausers aus Villingen-Schwenningen. Da in Villingen der Start des "Trans Schwarzwald" gewesen wäre, ist das dortige Bürgeramt die zuständige Genehmigungsbehörde für das fünftägige Mountainbike-Rennen. 

Für den Leiter des Bürgeramtes in Villingen-Schwenningen, Ralf Glück, gibt es nur einen Schuldigen für die Absage. Glück: "Die Firma Sauser. Das ist völlig klar". Glück betont, dass die Behörden noch bis Montagabend um 22 Uhr alles versucht hätten, um das Rennen zu ermöglichen. "Aber dem Veranstalter ist es nicht gelungen, die notwenigen Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen." So habe es bis zur Absage fast täglich immer wieder Änderungen der Streckenführung gegeben. 

Glück bemängelt auch, dass "wir nur durch Zufall erst im März 2005 über diese geplante Radveranstaltung erfahren haben." Im November 2004 waren, so Rik Sauser, bereits bei der Agentur die ersten Anmeldungen von Fahrern eingegangen. 

Rund 300 Biker hatten bis zum Zeitpunkt der Absage für die 460 Kilometer lange Tour gemeldet. Jedes der 150 Zweier-Teams musste 680 Euro Startgeld bezahlen. *"Das bekommt natürlich jeder zurück"*, versichert Rik Sauser. 

Die Absage hinterlässt bei den Sauser-Brüdern zweifelsohne einen großen finanziellen Schaden. "Wir müssen natürlich die gesamten Vorkosten tragen. Und gegen einen solchen Absagegrund gibt es keine Versicherung." Zudem wird auch das Image der Event-Agentur unter dieser Pleite leiden. 

Dies wird Rik und Kai Sauser aber nicht daran hindern, im nächsten Jahr einen neuen Anlauf für die Premiere des "Trans Schwarzwald" zu nehmen. Die positive Resonanz von den Mountainbikern auf diese geplante Veranstaltung sei "überwältigend" gewesen, sagt Rik Sauser: "Wir werden uns mit Behörden und Sponsoren zusammen setzen, damit es 2006 gelingt." Ralf Glück bekräftigt, dass die Behörden einem erneuten Anlauf im nächsten Jahr keinesfalls im Weg stehen wollen. "Allerdings muss den Sausers bewusst sein, um welche Dimension es sich bei dieser Veranstaltung handelt." _ 

Na da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (31. Juli 2005)

Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es klappt.


----------



## dirk f. (2. August 2005)

Mal schauen, was in dem Brief steht, den alle Teilnehmer ja morgen von Sauser bekommen sollen...


----------



## Riderman (2. August 2005)

Woody schrieb:
			
		

> wieso ?? gibt´s da aus einheimischer sicht solch offensichtliche defizite gegen eine derartige veranstaltung
> 
> woody



nich wirklich....ABER, bei uns im süden gibt es eine Verordnung bzgl. Radwege / Wanderwege und deren Breite bzgl. der Benutzung.

D.h. der TransSchwarzwald würde doch die Forstwege benutzen müssen um nicht ins illegale abzutriften. mit anderen worten die schönsten "wegle" bleiben euch verwehrt......

wie z.b. Kandel Präsi thoma weg,Kiza DH Strecke, Hexenwegle um nur ein paar Schokistückezu benamsen.

Fazit - Warum Transschwarzwald wenn auf Forstautobahn ?  

@ Thunderbird - du kennst wahrscheinlich noch ein paar mehr....


----------



## dirk f. (5. August 2005)

So, das Startgeld wurde heute zurückerstattet. Immerhin etwas.

@riderman: gibt doch genug andere Rennen / Marathons in BW die adäquate Strecken haben und nicht nur (oder eigentlich fast garkeine) Forstautobahnen benutzen. Warum sollte das also beim TS nicht gehen. Ich vermute mal der Veranstalter hat es einfach verplant sich vernünftig und rechtzeitig bei den Behörden darum zu bemühen.


----------



## dirkli (6. August 2005)

Was mich jetzt nur mal interessieren wuerde, weiss denn jemand "welche Unterlagen" denn da gefehlt haben sollen??

Das kann man ja wie weiter oben schon gesagt so oder so auslegen.


----------



## GertFroebe (7. August 2005)

auch das Geld für mein Team ist auf dem Konto eingetroffen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwald (12. August 2005)

Dass die Absage sehr unglücklich gelaufen ist, ist ein Sache, wenn ich aber lese, dass hier Die Ämter von Freiburg involviert waren kommen mir doch die größten Zweifel, ob jemals eine Chance bestand, die Veranstaltung durch zu führen. Die Ämter und der Bezirk von Freiburg sind fest in der Hand von Extrem-Umweltschützern die scheinbar am liebsten alles verbieten würden. Da geht es auch nicht darum, die Umwelt zu schützen, sondern möglichst vielen Leuten den Spaß zu vermiesen ... Vielleicht wusste Herr Sauser gar nicht, mit was für Schikanier-Bürokraten er sich da einlässt?

Viele Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## maxmistral (15. August 2005)

Also ist ja immer leicht alles auf die Bürokraten zu schieben. Die Agentur-Sauser hat das Rennen im November letzten Jahres ausgeschrieben. Im Etappenort Villingen-Schwenningen wurden erst im April 05 die erforderlichen Genehmigungen eingereicht. Das sieht für mich nach einem total Versagen der Event-Agentur aus! Dass es nicht leicht ist die Genehmigungen zu kriegen ist klar, das weiss man aber vorher. Die Transalp-Challenge geht auch jedes Jahr über die Bühne und da geht es durch verschiedene Staaten - die haben das besser im Griff.


----------

